# Rianni Or Jacuzzi



## Kempsville (Aug 4, 2009)

Just thought you should know that lowes is selling a tankless watetr heater that is labeled as Jacuzzi but is really a rinnai. guess they made a business move. Call your rep and tell him thanks, and perhaps you will make a move!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is the thread...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/rinnai-sold-lowes-17160/


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I talked to the Rinnai rep last week at our Fergusons "Grand Re-opening" and how we discussed it on PZ. He made out like "They still are gonna call you to install it" and all that. I told him that they weren't necessarily and that it's just not appreciated by the plumbers, but he didn't care. He had "but...." for everything I said.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

No big deal Rheem tankless is being sold at HD


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Personally I am not a fan of tankless systems. Went to training classes on two brands and just think it too much of a hassle if you need to work on them

And now that they are selling them at Blows or Home Depto I am for sure out on them.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> Personally I am not a fan of tankless systems. Went to training classes on two brands and just think it too much of a hassle if you need to work on them
> 
> And now that they are selling them at Blows or Home Depto I am for sure out on them.


Rheem sucks, rinnai is good. Never had a call to repair a rinnai, rheem on the other hand...


----------



## Kempsville (Aug 4, 2009)

*Installer only dont add up !*

It is awful hard to make your gross margin being a installer only if not impossible. how did the Hvac market protect their sales and the Plbg. end fell by the bottom?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

It will be like the faucets and toilets they sell. The company that does their installs will install for half of the going rate.


----------

